# Indian motorcycle



## irene_crystal (Nov 30, 2011)

http://gallery.me.com/azwalex#100009/Image&bgcolor=black

Ok, not Ebay or CL but what are your thoughts based on this picture? It is about 1.5 hours away and in an upcoming estate sale...


----------



## jpromo (Nov 30, 2011)

:eek: Wow. That's spectacular.


----------



## irene_crystal (Nov 30, 2011)

I sent an email trying to get pricing... Please don't steal it from me unless it is outrageaously out of my price range. I will update if they contact me back.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 30, 2011)

Is that a whizzer motor?  Id be very leary of that bike, I think its some sort of concoction, probably some valuable parts in there though.


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 30, 2011)

Yaaaa, that's a whole lotta concoction.

I love the base frame/tank though....


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 30, 2011)

I've looked at tons of pictures of Indians but I must confess I can't tell if that frame is the real deal, the fork looks right, I guess it would help if the pics had more detail.  The seat looks like one of those hairpin repros that go for cheap, and the bars look like they're from a retro crusier.  The headlight and tank might be correct.  If the motor is a real whizzer motor then its definitely worth some bucks.  Is this an auction?  I don't see any info, don't worry I'm not going to try to steal it from you. -Chris


----------



## irene_crystal (Nov 30, 2011)

The bars and seat did look wrong to me, I don't know if it is just a sale or an auction. I posted it here knowing that someone here would know much more than I do about it and steer me clear of a mistake. I sent an email asking the pricing but have not heard back yet.

The whole thing could be a homemade bike for all I know. The closest thing I know of that is similar is the one posted at http://oldbike.homestead.com/bicyclesforsale.html


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 30, 2011)

it is a whizzer motor.if you like it buy it.


----------



## irene_crystal (Dec 1, 2011)

Here are a few more pics. They said the original motor was long gone and replaced with this one in the 40's or 50's. They are taking offers and don't have a set asking price, what do you believe is fair?


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

looks like alot of time and money went into that bike.make a offer of $3000 and i bet they still won't take it.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 1, 2011)

*Indian*

This is the other bike that the original guy owns. This one is even better!  The seat, bars and lights are all correct.  He was going to sell this one but pulled it from Ebay.  He was asking $5000.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 4, 2011)

I have few Indian motorcycle parts that I would sell. I think they are late 40's


----------

